# Project HB Donut



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

I was reading about the problems people are having with slow trolling with there Humminbirds Gps. This about slow trolling or sitting still. Just do a google search on Project HB Donut. Like I was saying I was surfing the net and thought I would pass it along.


----------

